# Shop trash can?



## TelescopeMaker (Feb 17, 2010)

Any recommmendations on a shop trash can? I've tried several standard plastic round trash cans over the years, and they always seem like putting a large round peg into a smaller square hole. Too high to fit under bench top… don't fit in corners. yadda yadda, driving me crazy.

What do you guys and gals do?


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

I use paper yard bags. I roll the bag down to about 10" high to start, and as I fill it I keep unrolling until the bag is full … tape it shut and sit it on the street with the trash. It takes me about a month to fill a bag. Most of the time the bag lives under my drill press.


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

I use the cheap plastic buckets sold by Lowes and Home Depot. I put one at each machine and place where I can throw trash and cut-offs. Periodically I dump all of these into a big plastic trash bag and take it out to the garbage.


----------



## woodworm1962 (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

5 gallon buckets at certain machines here. a simple rectangular trashcan for bigger cutoffs, then a simple rectangular plastic trash can conveniently located for stuff that doesnt go to the fire pit.


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

One mistake I have made in the past is to get a big Rubbermaid trash can. When it's full, it's too heavy to take out. Smaller trash cans obviously fill up faster, but at least you can dump them without throwing your back out too. I would think something around 13 gal rectangular would be a good compromise between volume and weight and fit well between other tools.

I also have to agree with the orange bucket idea too. I have several that hold my smaller clamps. Since we now have a wood burning fireplace, I've started burning everything but pressure treated wood, which has really reduced my rubbing output.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Old 5 gallon paint buckets in strategic locations. I rarely throw out old paint buckets, so I got plenty. They also work well as storage containers, and I have a couple of 'bucket seat' tops from the BORG that turns a couple of them into small step stools/seats which come in really handy (and you can store stuff in them also).

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## jimintx (Jan 23, 2014)

A large trash can didn't work for me: not in the right place, takes up too much space, gets too heavy, and so on as discussed.

I've now got four black plastic cans spread around my 21'x21' shop, where i most often need them. These are nominally 21×15x11 inches, bought at a big box hardware store. Three of these are reserved for dry, "clean", trash. They hardly ever need to be rinsed, but sometimes I do so.

I keep a plastic liner in the fourth one. It sits by the main doorway I use to go in and out. It is the only one that gets any messy, wet, drippy, gooey type of trash. If I am about to spray something with WD40 or similar, I hold it over that bag-lined trash can to catch the drips. (I sometime dump the ashes from my ceramic egg smoker in that one.)

This size tucks under edges of workbenches or saws or other stuff. I have a label on each that says "Shop Trash", which helps to get them back to where they belong, and not put into service for some location around the house or yard.


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

25 gal brute on a dolly, for the biggie, and of course the 5 gal units all over, clutter, its what i do, seems like there is always clutter, no matter how much i try to organize.


----------



## RobHannon (Dec 12, 2016)

I am currently using 55 gal steel drums and I do not recommend them. Too heavy, too much floor space, too hard to transfer contents to a bag when needed.


----------



## woodworm1962 (Feb 15, 2018)

If you got cats you got plenty of empty plastic kitty litter cans!


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

> I use paper yard bags. I roll the bag down to about 10" high to start, and as I fill it I keep unrolling until the bag is full … tape it shut and sit it on the street with the trash. It takes me about a month to fill a bag. Most of the time the bag lives under my drill press.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is an unusual "drill press" with the bit brace. I have never seen anything like it. Is that something you designed or was it a common old woodworking tool?


----------



## Holt (Mar 15, 2011)

I think there are companies selling retired whisky and bourbon barrels. Seems like the Schwartz got one as a present from his wife once upon a time that he uses for shop trash (the barrel, not his wife).


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> I use paper yard bags. I roll the bag down to about 10" high to start, and as I fill it I keep unrolling until the bag is full … tape it shut and sit it on the street with the trash. It takes me about a month to fill a bag. Most of the time the bag lives under my drill press.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> That is an unusual "drill press" with the bit brace. I have never seen anything like it. Is that something you designed or was it a common old woodworking tool?
> 
> - MrRon


Actually, a little of both, Mr. Ron. Please see the thread … Building a Hand Crank Drill Press.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Custom made mine to fit where I wanted.


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

Good old fashion metal trash can.


----------



## mel52 (Sep 4, 2017)

Metal trash can with lid for me. A little more fireproof in case of accidents, and the lid shuts off oxygen in case of problems. Neighbor had a fire in his garage shop using a cardboard box as trash can. He has no idea how it started, caught it quick and just a little smoke in the air.


----------



## WalkerR (Feb 8, 2017)

^^^ perhaps finishing rags tossed in the cardboard? many finishing products have a warning on the label about spontaneous combustion.

I use the orange homer bucket. Rarely do I toss cut offs. I'm in the "there's no such thing as scrap" camp, but…I also have bins full of cut offs everywhere that are starting to pile up so…..


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I like using a 30 gallon grease drum. A tall kitchen trash bag is a good fit, easy to lift the bag out. I have a bungee to keep it in place.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

Big empty dog food bags.

Years ago, (and extending over a period of years) I remodeled an old house. Had to tear out lots of lath and plaster, which I came to loathe. We bought our dog food in 50 lb. bags in those days (2 big Irish setters). I would fill a bag with plaster, then walk backwards into the super market through the exit doors, and place the plaster on the dog food display.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> Big empty dog food bags.
> 
> Years ago, (and extending over a period of years) I remodeled an old house. Had to tear out lots of lath and plaster, which I came to loathe. We bought our dog food in 50 lb. bags in those days (2 big Irish setters). I would fill a bag with plaster, then walk backwards into the super market through the exit doors, and place the plaster on the dog food display.
> 
> - runswithscissors


Hmmm … so you're the one who killed my Schnauzer!


----------



## clin (Sep 3, 2015)

I use two narrow bins called Slim Jims made by Rubbermaid. Very similar to what jimintx suggested. I like them because being narrow they fit well at the ends of benches etc. Much nicer having two smaller ones near work areas than one large one.


----------



## Tony1212 (Aug 26, 2013)

I had a small shop vac (5 or 6 gal, I think - too small for what I needed anyway) go belly up. Rather than try to fix it, I dumped the head but kept bucket with the wheels. Now I can kick it around to where ever I need it to be. I put an 8 gal plastic back to catch all of the dust I sweep off the benches and tables.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Make your own.

And put them on rollers.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Small wooden barrels.


----------



## jimintx (Jan 23, 2014)

This has been a fun topic. Who'd have thought it wold go this long?

It is clearly a "to-each-his-own topic", too, which is what makes it all the more interesting.

I bought my set of four Rubbermaid Commercial Products Standard Series 10.3 Gal. Black Rectangular Trash Can at home depot for $7.97 each, and they are still shown at that price. For me, I am not going to improvise or build my own containers when I can get these at that price level. Being plastic they are impervious to most any yuck and moisture, and are easy to rinse with a hose. If it is really messy I can squirt in some soap. I find it is very easy to slide them around the floor with the shove of a foot. I do empty the trash weekly. I pick up one and go empty the others into it. I doubt the accumulation ever weighs more than 10 pounds, more likely 2 to 3.


----------



## d38 (Sep 6, 2017)

I use a standard moving box (stumbled onto the idea unpacking from about the second of several moves during my last career).
Its a 3 cubic foot box, so ~ 18×18x16.
Easily holds a 30 gallon bag with the taped into the up position. 
Current one is 7.5 years old, and working well.
Price was right too.


----------



## woodworm1962 (Feb 15, 2018)

Yea ya know a round trash can dont make much sence does it!


----------



## jimintx (Jan 23, 2014)

d38, thats a good method!


----------



## Mike_in_STL (Dec 8, 2016)

13 gallon kitchen trash can with lid. I throw a contractor grade black plastic bag in the can first, then when the can is full the bag still has room and I can go around the shop and pick up the cr…stuff I was too lazy to throw away in the first place.


----------



## BikerDad (Jul 16, 2008)

I use a couple of 32 gallon Rubbermaid Roughneck trash cans, although currently one is inside the other because I have too much, er, stuff, yeah, that's the word, stuff in my shop. I also have a small 2-3 gallon plastic rectangular can that sits under one end of the workbench.


----------



## TelescopeMaker (Feb 17, 2010)

Ron - I have extreme envy of your interesting drill press. I have never seen anything like it before.


>


----------



## TelescopeMaker (Feb 17, 2010)

The ideas this thread has spawned is great. I'm currently using a huge rubbermaid barrel of 1994 vintage which is about to wear out. And you guys are right. It is too big. I like the idea of the much smaller ones and just having several. And I'll be checking on that "slimjim" one to see if it will fit under the end of my bench.

I thought of making one out of plywood scraps, but it seems like a waste (pardon the pun).

Moving box is a good idea. And plenty cheap at HD. Probably cheaper than a real one from Office Depot. But I throw a lot of wet gunk in there sometimes, so plastic would suit me better I think.


----------



## bndawgs (Oct 21, 2016)

The timing of this thread is funny.

I just got a fancy metal one from the curb that my neighbor was throwing away. lol


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> Ron - I have extreme envy of your interesting drill press. I have never seen anything like it before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, sir! It was a lot of fun to build and is a joy to use in my unplugged shop!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Making your own is practical if you have a spot normal sized ones do not fit. I have a single safety can for rags and anything with chemicals but several home made versions that I use for wood I want burned and burnable trash. Found a 12inch by 13 inch by 22 inch tall stainless steel square tube for a kitchen vent someone tossed. Still had the plastic protective wrap on it. Currently building a frame for the top and bottom with some wheels to use as a cut off bin in a spot those dimensions fit well.

Still have a 3 gallon bucket I have used for years I just move from place to place. It doubles as a holder for small items to paint on, let dry or assemble.


----------



## Commarato53 (Dec 13, 2013)

I never had a shop trash can, I always used to go outside to the can where we tossed the household garbage can and threw shop stuff in those. About 2 years ago I bought just a small galvanized trash can that looks just like the large type. I had no idea how much stuff I was throwing out, I have to empty this 10 container almost twice a week. I also have a JustRite Safety Can that has a self closing lid for oily rags. Many years ago I was finishing something with Watco Danish Oil and tossed the old rags in my kitchen trash can. About 2:00 AM in the morning I awoke to my smoke alarm going off. Yes spontaneous combustion does happen.


----------



## Robinson (Jan 11, 2011)

I just use a couple of 5 gallon plastic buckets as trash cans in my basement shop (36' x 40'). I do have a old wooden box about 3' L x 2' W x 2' T sitting under the right side wing on my table saw. Our wood burning furnace sits in the woodshop so it saves me from getting crushed by saved wood scraps.  That furnace is also the destination of most finishing rags etc. even in summer. If it self combusts in there who cares.  If it is something I might reuse it just gets tossed to some open area of the concrete floor where it can't set anything else on fire.


----------



## Just_Iain (Apr 5, 2017)

For those with bad backs or lifting issues, a friends idea for his 90lb grandmother was genius. Take one old lawnmower and remove engine. Mount bracket or ring to support container. Place container of choice on the lawnmower. When full, roll the lawnmower out to the street. Should work for most of the containers suggested.


----------



## Mr_Pink (May 20, 2017)

I have a large, round Rubbermaid trash can that I often think about replacing because it does use up a lot of space, but space is the only problem I have with a large trash can. The trash I produce in the shop tends to be high volume and low weight, which makes a larger can convenient (when it's not in the way).

It's also nice to know that I won't miss when I throw a paper towel across the shop into the trash.


----------



## wood2woodknot (Dec 30, 2012)

Only metal cans - that will contain any small fire. Lucky to have a number of old fashion office cans - round, square, oblong. They fit anywhere. Outside in garage I have an heavy duty galvanized ash can abut 30 gal. size and more of the smaller old office cans. Nothing gets transferred to plastic waste collection barrels until garbage night.


----------

